# Verschenke Games



## ZockerCompanion (18. Dezember 2014)

War lang nicht mehr Aktiv und komm nun mit einen oder auch zukünftige mehrere Geschenke zurück um mich einzuschleimen, ich meine um mich hier hochzuschlafen, naja vielleicht auch nur um Freude zu verbreiten 
Beim verschenken werden "Erfahrene Benutzer" bevorzugt.

Der Key zu Deus Ex: The Fall ist vergeben.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (19. Dezember 2014)

Wär nett wenn ich den Key bekommen könnte, denn meiner Meinung nach sollte man als großer Deus Ex Fan  auch diese eher schlechte Portierung spielen.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (21. Dezember 2014)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Wär nett wenn ich den Key bekommen könnte, denn meiner Meinung nach sollte man als großer Deus Ex Fan  auch diese eher schlechte Portierung spielen.



Hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber bis jetzt noch nicht getraut zu starten 

Der Key ist unterwegs, viel Spaß damit


----------



## CoDBFgamer (21. Dezember 2014)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Der Key ist unterwegs, viel Spaß damit



Danke für das nette Geschenk.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (26. Dezember 2014)

Da Weihnachten ist hau ich noch ein paar Spiele raus, unter anderem:

Hitman: Blood Money
Airline Tycoon 2
Super Hexagon
The Showdown Effect
Tiny & Big: Grandpa's Leftovers


----------



## MichaelG (26. Dezember 2014)

Hast Du noch Tiny & Big übrig ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Dezember 2014)

Ich wäre an "The Showdown Effect" interessiert.


----------



## tapferertoaser (26. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde Hitman nehmen wenn es sonst keiner will.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (26. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hast Du noch Tiny & Big übrig ?





sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich wäre an "The Showdown Effect" interessiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Ich würde Hitman nehmen wenn es sonst keiner will.



Alle drei unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (26. Dezember 2014)

Ups, ausversehen doppelt gepostet, wie löscht man ein Post?

Naja dann nutze ich diesen Post um noch Rabatte für den Square Enix Store loszuwerden (gültig bis zum 31.12.14):

*FINAL FANTASY XIII-2
**50% RABATT**LDD4QP7Y**Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris with Season Pass**33% RABATT**Z64VKHHV**FINAL FANTASY III**50% RABATT**444AGPB1*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Dezember 2014)

GRA-CI-AS!!!


----------



## MichaelG (26. Dezember 2014)

THANKS.


----------



## Darkdestination (28. Dezember 2014)

Könnte ich den Key für Airline Tycoon 2 bitte haben?^^ Meine Mutter liebte die alten Airline Tycoons und ich möchte ihr gern eine Freude machen. Wäre echt super nett. :3


----------



## Crysisheld (28. Dezember 2014)

omg da muss ich ja auch wieder in der Geschenke Kiste wühlen um mir vor Neujahr nicht alles zu verscherzen... haa haa. Mal sehen....


----------



## ZockerCompanion (28. Dezember 2014)

Darkdestination schrieb:


> Könnte ich den Key für Airline Tycoon 2 bitte haben?^^ Meine Mutter liebte die alten Airline Tycoons und ich möchte ihr gern eine Freude machen. Wäre echt super nett. :3



Ist unterwegs, viel Spaß deiner Mutter


----------



## Darkdestination (28. Dezember 2014)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Ist unterwegs, viel Spaß deiner Mutter



Vielen dank :3 Hab sogar grade auf meinen Schreibtisch noch die original Hülle von ersten Teil rumliegen.^^


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (31. Dezember 2014)

Taaaaag.
Ich wäre an Super Hexagon interessiert, alleine der Soundtrack ist der Hammer


----------



## ZockerCompanion (1. Januar 2015)

pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> Taaaaag.
> Ich wäre an Super Hexagon interessiert, alleine der Soundtrack ist der Hammer



Viel Spaß mit dem Spiel


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (2. Januar 2015)

Feine Sache, vielen Dank!


----------



## ZockerCompanion (11. Juli 2015)

Hätte mal wieder das eine oder andere zu verschenken. 
Wie immer werden "Erfahrene Benutzer" bevorzugt.

Medieval 2: Total War
Psychonauts
Cities in Motion 2


----------



## golani79 (11. Juli 2015)

Medieval 2 hab ich zwar als Retailversion, wenns sonst keiner will, würd ich mich aber über nen Steamkey freuen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2015)

Psychonauts würde ich gerne abnehmen.


----------



## Technodex (11. Juli 2015)

Wäre Citie in Motion 2 noch zu haben ? ^^


----------



## ZockerCompanion (12. Juli 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Medieval 2 hab ich zwar als Retailversion, wenns sonst keiner will, würd ich mich aber über nen Steamkey freuen.



Viel Spaß im Mittelalter 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Psychonauts würde ich gerne abnehmen.



Viel Spaß in der Psyche von anderen 



Technodex schrieb:


> Wäre Citie in Motion 2 noch zu haben ? ^^



Viel Spaß in der....Stadt 



Weiterhin verfügbar:
Company of Heroes


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juli 2015)

Danke schön. Werde den Key erst Dienstag aktivieren können, wenn ich von der Nordsee zurück bin, also nicht wundern. [emoji6]


----------



## golani79 (12. Juli 2015)

Recht schönen Dank!


----------



## PcJuenger (13. Juli 2015)

Hätte einen 75% Gutschein für den Goat-Simulator und einen 50% Gutschein für I am Bread anzubieten


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2015)

Bei CoH meld ich mich dann mal, falls noch zu vergeben ist.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (14. Juli 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Bei CoH meld ich mich dann mal, falls noch zu vergeben ist.



Viel Spaß im zweiten Weltkrieg


----------



## Batze (14. Juli 2015)

Joa, dankeschön.


----------

